# Official Game Thread: Denver @ Chicago 7:30pm WCIU / Altitude / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *.500+ !* 








*VS*









*Denver Nuggets (17-23) (5-14 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (20-19) (13-9 at home) 









United Center, Thuesday January 25th, 2005
Denver @ Chicago 7:30pm	WCIU / Altitude / NBALP*





































*Utah-6'2-MILLER <> Clemson-6'4-BUCKNER <> Syracuse-6'8-ANTHONY <> Cincinnati-6'9-MARTIN <> Massachusetts-6'11-CAMBY*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

player of the game. 50 points


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Official Game Thread: Denver @ Chicago 7:30pm WCIU / Altitude / NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: 

Kind of reminds me of PLAYER in NBA Live 99 for the Bulls. Everyone and their mother knew that PLAYER was supposed to be Micheal Jordan. It always used to piss me off that Jordan wasn't in those games. And since PLAYER was Jordan, I'd always score with him. He ended up averaging like 34 ppg.

Anyways...

Denver seems like a team that always has our number...










93










87

Leading scorers










24










19


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yuck, 4th game in 5 days and the second of a home/road back to back. Luckily the starters got a great breather last night.

Bulls 88
Nuggets 83

Hinrich 21 points 11 assists 9 rebounds

Edit: I'll be up in 309 tomorrow with inexplicably and unquestionably the biggest (only?!?) Nuggets fan in Chicago. Look for a retro 'Melo jersey sitting next to a red Gordon jersey.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls 97
Nuggets 80

Skiles is going to call this another "statement" game, and the Bulls are going to respond the way they have been doing the past two months.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i could have add the pic of buckner from nba.com but that size just doesnt fit. i could have photoshopped it in but i'm to lazy to do that. +he isnt worth it.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Reversi-Bulls*



> The Bulls have completely transformed since Denver pounded them 99-81 on Nov. 19. Chicago has gone 20-10 after an 0-9 start. "They're playing with a lot more energy, a lot more intensity and they're playing with a lot of confidence," Denver interim coach Michael Cooper said. "Those three things can make you a better ballclub." Expect the Bulls to try to put a drag on the running game the Nuggets aim to play. Chicago has held held opponents to fewer than 100 points for 26 consecutive games, best in the NBA.


Tipping off: Nuggets vs. Bulls


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> 
> Edit: I'll be up in 309 tomorrow with inexplicably and unquestionably the biggest (only?!?) Nuggets fan in Chicago. Look for a retro 'Melo jersey sitting next to a red Gordon jersey.


Now, we know who to beat up if we lose tonight. j/k. :laugh: 

I"m looking forward to the match up between Deng and Carmello


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Bulls stay focused for the rest of the month with 3 home games knowing that Febuary is going to be tough. 

Bulls 95
Nuggets 87


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Man, this is another possible letdown game. So was yesterday, after beating Detroit and going to lowly Atlanta. We sure didn't let that happen and I hope the same holds true tonight.

Denver isn't playing well, but they have a lot of talent and if we let them run and put up a lot of points early, we'll be in trouble. I could easily see this as the game that ends our 100-pt defensive streak. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think the results of the game may come down to who the league sends to ref.

If the game is called tight, we'll get a lot of early foul trouble and the Nugz will put up a lot of points running.

If the refs let us get a little physical, the Bulls will walk away with this one.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Bulls 92 Denver 90

Close shave.

Eddy: 21 and 4
Ty: 4 and 18
Kirk: 11 and 8

Gordon gets schooled by Boykins: 28

We eek it out at the end on some clutch plays by the usual suspects (i.e., anybody and everyboday)


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I was going to predict a loss due to 4 games in 5 days (Home/Away/Day Off/Away/Home), but since we got a nice rest due to blowing out the Hawks last night, it brings up my odds to 50% from 44% on my model. (Yes, I am taking Denver with the points for tonight's game).

This is one bet I hope I am wrong.

Bulls
90

Denver
88

I win twice!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 99

Nugz 89

Kirk with 21


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

And tonight, in addition to rooting for the Bull, we should all become fans of the Bobcat, the Sun, and the King. If those teams all win, our position in the East becomes more secure.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

This should be a team we match up with fairly well. This is one of the few backcourts that does not have a decided height advantage over us, except maybe when they bring in Dermarr Johnson off the bench. 

If Camby can't go tonight, Denver's frontline will be very thin. If we can get Kenyon Martin in foul trouble, they will have to play Nay Nay and Tskitishvili a lot of minutes together. I like that possibility. 

As a few posters have mentioned, 4th game in 5 nights. Thankfully we were able to rest many of our main players in last night's blowout. Denver hasn't played since Sunday.

Let's get another hot start and put these guys away early!

Bulls 97 Denver 87


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I also get worried about the Nuggz talent level...they should really be alot better than they are. Several keys are...

a) Deng needs to bring the focus on D, being matched up against Melo.

b) Duhon needs to stick it to Miller.

c) They need to get Eddy established in the post.

d) A steady stream of soild play from Ben Gordon wouldn't hurt either.

Bulls - 94
Nuggz - 92

It's gonna be a barn-burner! :fire:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> And tonight, in addition to rooting for the Bull, we should all become fans of the Bobcat, the Sun, and the King. If those teams all win, our position in the East becomes more secure.


Yet you leave out the Grizzlies, the most important team for us. If they beat the Magic tonight and we beat Denver, we are .5 games behind Orlando. We can move 1.5 within Detroit too.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> Yet you leave out the Grizzlies, the most important team for us. If they beat the Magic tonight and we beat Denver, we are .5 games behind Orlando. We can move 1.5 within Detroit too.


Didn't even realize that. Color me a Grizzle tonight!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I can understand that.

Its the first time in a LONG time that other games throughout the NBA matter to us, except for other teams like the Clipper and Magic winning so we can get more ping pong balls then them.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to continue our strong play!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nene is starting.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

what hapened to eddy curry? why he is not starting?


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

where's eddy!?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I want to see the Bulls go right at Nay Nay


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

good lord...strained groin for eddy...in warmups?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

No Eddy???? WTF? Did a trade happen?!?!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> good lord...strained groin for eddy...in warmups?


Strained groin? Did you hear this on the radio?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

whatver happened to curry , it just occured in the warm up.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

yah i'm listening to the radio broadcast...they are checking it out now...happened in warmups...TBD if he's playing...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

strained groin.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Deng iwth the layup, fouled, plus goaltending. Stupid Carmelo anthony. NENE with a stupid idea of goatending.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good transition!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two quick fouls on ad thats not good!!!


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

no curry means no inside point.oh, it really hurt us


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Violet Palmer "officiating", guaranteed loss for us.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

is eddy out for tonight?


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

will curry return to game???anyone?????


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon for three!!!

kids a superstar.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for duhonnnn


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

duhon explosive....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bad passing from Hinrich and Deng so far.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

...and Duhon leading all scorers with 5....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

'Du' starting strong!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

5 turnover already for us in the first.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>limufujuan</b>!
> will curry return to game???anyone?????


They said they are gonna try and get him in at the half. Better late than never i suppose.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

good timeout. skiles needs to settle them down. we look very sloppy and are on pace for about 30 T.O.'s


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need eddy to stablish some presence inside to open up the spaces .


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

radio says curry MAY return...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Not having Curry *****. 

:sour:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

strained groin?is ithis serious guys?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben! has to take some of Eddy's scoring.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon makes two denver by one.......duhon.......againn explosive.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like THE HAMMER came to play!


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> They said they are gonna try and get him in at the half. Better late than never i suppose.


thank for ur respond,hopefully he can return .


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

duhon great speed.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

stupid turnover again


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni will drive kenyon martin mad...
threeeeeeee for nocioniiiiiiii


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Denver will score 100+ tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

BG = TO


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

second foul on luol deng.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Not good!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Denver shooting good..got put more pressure on them..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Well I'm not satisfied with that first quarter even one little bit...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon has to step up tody , hinrich to quiet too


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Anthony going for 30+ against this "great" defensive team.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm at the buzer.......good move by gordon...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeee for kirk...........


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

3 by Kirk!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon heating up!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

any update on eddy?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like Ben is gonna score some tinight


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good thing gordon is 3-6. If he were 2-6, he'd be on the bench.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Can't watch the game now...is our defense bad tonight or are they just hot?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

they are hot..shooting good...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice o rebound by big o plus two.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good job by our big Vets in the paint!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry coming in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

Eddy in the game! Game over!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk with 4 stls - so far!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Shades of Willis Reed.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

eddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

wow,wow,wow,wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

What happened?

Is Eddy in?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good shot by ad bulls by one!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Have the lead


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> DontBeCows What happened?
> Is Eddy in?


Yes he´s in


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Good thing gordon is 3-6. If he were 2-6, he'd be on the bench.


It's not like Skiles has had any problems winning either way.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy with the 2 quickest fouls ever


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee for kirk.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

How the hell does curry get two fouls that quickly?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> How the hell does curry get two fouls that quickly?


Violet Palmer


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice transitio...plus two to chandler.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

nm


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella playing big!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls by 2 in the half


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

They shot 50%+ for the half, and we still lead. Wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Violet Palmer :sour: 

Earl barely touched Kirk. two hands. so what? let them play.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Violet Palmer :sour:
> 
> Earl barely touched Kirk. two hands. so what? let them play.


will u give us this game also to download?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What a catch by nene but curry says get that ball the hell outta here.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

And1 for kirk.

Connects on the free throw.

58-55 bulls.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Boston won.

New York lost.

Orlando too close to call.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

4 fouls on Eddy. Looks like he'll be out the whole game anyway...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal goes for 40, but his team gets blown out at home.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Where is our defensive transition?! Seems like every time we score they just answer right back immediately. If we could somehow get them under 50% shooting we might win this game....


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

who cares. Tomorrow hes going to go 6-17.


> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Jamal goes for 40, but his team gets blown out at home.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're clearly showing this is our 4th game in 5 nights. Defensive intensity is non-existant. They're beating us off the dribble at will and getting any shot they want while popping off screens. Good thing Kirk's feeling it on O.

Down 1 mid 3rd qtr


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

perfect game for Jamal...he puts up 25 shots...his team loses big time...then he can say he was the only one trying hahaha...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

4th game in five nights and things don't see, quite fresh with the Bulls.

They are killing us on layups and certainly the foul penalty does no good.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Jamal goes for 40, but his team gets blown out at home.


How do you judge that game, though? I mean he goes for 40, on a nice shooting %, but the whole team looks good offensively, heck, they scored 118 points. What kind of defense do you have to be playing to let your opponent get 133 points?! The lowest quarter for Phoenix was the first, where they only scored 28 points.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Denver shooting 53% in the 3rd quarter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Even though we got a wide open JUMP SHOT, that was a very dumb play by Nocioni. If he had just made the pass a little early, we get an easy layup and go up 3.

Anyway, at least D is lookin' a little better the last few posessions. TC is a savior.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Looks like the Bulls might give up 100.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

usually when someone scores 40 they shoot like 75% from the field...for example Ginobli scored 48 points on 16-22 shooting...don't be fooled by Jamal's game...he is a VERY inefficient scorer...he takes alot of shots...therefore he scores points...Jamal still missed 11 shots...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

do the Bulls have the intensity to bring it all out in the 4th quarter????


We shall see


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nocioni :laugh: 

He makes the most unexpected 3s.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Noc drains a 3.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Andres comes up huge again!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeee for nocioni


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu for 3??


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bulls rolling


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Prediction:
Boykins will kill the Bulls in the 4th quarter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

fourth foul on kirk


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Man, I can't wait until next season, when we get to see the REAL Nocioni. Just remember how feeble Dirk and Manu looked as rookies.

They just were showing the East standings and the Denver announcer said "The Eastern Conference has a new look, and that new look is the Chicago Bulls".


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TC offensive foul:|


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm offesinve foul on chandler...........


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> usually when someone scores 40 they shoot like 75% from the field...for example Ginobli scored 48 points on 16-22 shooting...don't be fooled by Jamal's game...he is a VERY inefficient scorer...he takes alot of shots...therefore he scores points...Jamal still missed 11 shots...


I'm no fan of Jamal's, his inconsistency is maddening, and his absolute refusal to play defense even more so, but I'm also not going to complain about a night where he shoots 14-25 from the floor -- 56% is a nice number. The worst part of this is this is the one game in every four or five that validates to Jamal that he is a shooter. Now he's going to go out and absolutely stink up the floor for a few games with his constant chucking no defense playing game.

God how I miss him....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

boykins!!!!!!!!who guards this small ****???????


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we keep giving them chances to come back and take the lead.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever happened to Gordon's shot? They look ugly coming out of his hands, and uglier when they hit the rim.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Denver with a good shot at 100!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The fact that we're up 1 despite looking so lethargic all game long is a testament to how far this team has come along.

Oh, and the 100 pt streak is in SERIOUS jeapordy. We need a super effort from everybody this qtr.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls by one , end of third.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Can we hold them to 21 points in the fourth??


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Our keeping opponents under 100-streak could be in doubt.... but as long as we win, who cares?

Go Bulls!


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Denver with a good shot at 100!


They will get there, no matter what....and I dont care as long as we win this one.....however, I see Boykins having a huge 4th to sink the Bulls.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by gordon


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm no fan of Jamal's, his inconsistency is maddening, and his absolute refusal to play defense even more so, but I'm also not going to complain about a night where he shoots 14-25 from the floor -- 56% is a nice number. The worst part of this is this is the one game in every four or five that validates to Jamal that he is a shooter. Now he's going to go out and absolutely stink up the floor for a few games with his constant chucking no defense playing game.
> ...


I agree for the most part, except personally I'd love to see Jamal average 30 and 10 and the Knicks lose every game the rest of the season. 

I've still got 2 of JC's rookie cards- one autographed, one game-worn jersey- that I'd like to see the value go way up on... :angel:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bennnn


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MGoBlue4</b>!
> Can we hold them to 21 points in the fourth??


I'll answer my own question. NOPE. DAMN IT I wanted a record. Oh well as long as we win.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm earl boykins.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Fouls:

Bulls 20
Nugs 14


Free Throws:
Bulls 18
Nugs 21


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Bulls look so much better when Eddy Curry is in the game. Defensively and offensively.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy with the dunk and the foul!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I like the way Skiles has used Ben this game. More in the flow of the game.... not just saving him for some possible fourth quarter heroics.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon the Curry for the STATEMENT


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

They always say "Ben Gordon cant defend because he is too short, blah, blah". Why cant he stop Boykins?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> The Bulls look so much better when Eddy Curry is in the game. Defensively and offensively.


You forgot "and on the fast break"...:grinning:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TC with 2nd blk in 4th!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great pass duhon to curry and the dunk!!!!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Eddy taking over...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

How the heck did TC block that shot? . No wonder he says "4th qtr is my time"!

Curry with 2 big baskets!

Up 6 baby and the UC is rocking!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> They always say "Ben Gordon cant defend because he is too short, blah, blah". Why cant he stop Boykins?


Absolutely *nobody* in the NBA has the quickness to keep up with Earl, even Iverson.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Throw it down, big man!!!!

_hehehe..... I hate that guy!_


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

memphis leading orlando by 6 with 1:31 left in the fourth


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree for the most part, except personally I'd love to see Jamal average 30 and 10 and the Knicks lose every game the rest of the season.
> ...


Shop it to *Ace!* or *crawford4ever!*.... you'd bring back a pretty penny, my friend, a very pretty penny.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

denver findinf ways to get to the line.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy in the zone...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> eddy in the zone...


The way EDDY is playing in the fourth, i think we should make it mandatory that someone pull EDDY's groin in every pre-game warm-up!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon for the lob to Curry for another STATEMENT


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

the 100 point streak ends today. I rather have the win though.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

These refs are really starting to p*ss me off :upset: 

Calling a foul on us on pretty much every trip.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we comitted tomany fouls early. Refs not giving us a break.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm those fouls.........


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fouls, fouls, fouls, fouls, fouls :upset: 

Skiles for some reason has sat both TC and Ben. Our two best 4th qtr players.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

daam another turnover.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Shop it to *Ace!* or *crawford4ever!*.... you'd bring back a pretty penny, my friend, a very pretty penny.


I'm sure you're right, but I'm still hoping that the Knicks continue to really suck this year, and I'm pretty sure they will. Give Jamal plenty of garbage time and I think he'll put up some great numbers and next summer his cards will be at max value.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Screw the streak, let's just get on with winning this game....


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finall a field goal by hinrich


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Ben Should be IN the game


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to bring deng back


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> Ben Should be IN the game


Nah, Skiles can win without him.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

and He is !! my bad lol


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> Ben Should be IN the game


CBS.sportsline.com says that he is, is that wrong?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, there goes the streak. I can't remember the last time any team has nailed jumper after another against us like this.

NOW, win the DAMN game.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

They've shot 31 FT to our 19, let's hope the officials even it out some in the final 3 minutes. It gets old shooting less FT than your opponent on your home floor,especially when our offense is either inside-out or penetrate and try to get to the hole.

Oh well, if we win a game with Violet Palmer in the building, I'll be shocked.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

If the whole team fouls out, do we get to activate Reiner to finish the game?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why does Deng sit out the whole fourth quarters? is it fatigue or what?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

good curry with another two points.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

OMG, Violet called a foul on Denver- I may have a heart attack!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry must have been replaced with Bizarro World Curry sometime around Thanksgiving. 

6-7 in the 4th quarter to win us the game? My lord.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson leads the league in 4th quarter rebounds.

Gordon is 5th in the league in 4th quarter scoring, that's pretty dad gum impressive.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Eddy is money. 

We've hit 20 of 21 free throws.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddy with 13 in the 4th!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

denver trying to get to the line by all means.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by nocioni bulls by 6


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu on time.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

NOC!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Eddy is money.
> 
> We've hit 20 of 21 free throws.


Did u have to point it out


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> Tyson leads the league in 4th quarter rebounds.
> 
> Gordon is 5th in the league in 4th quarter scoring, that's pretty dad gum impressive.


As I type that, Tyson with the block and the MANLY rebound!

Great job by Nocioni, draws the charge on 'Melo, causes another opponent's technical. 

How can you not love him?


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

GOTTA LOVE CHAPU!

:laugh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm kirk misses the two ft
nocioni drawing the offensive foul...
tech foul on michael cooper.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tech!!!

Ben hits


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> 
> 
> Did u have to point it out


Kirk _would_ choke. :upset:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Good job, Noc, poke 'Melo in the eye, they're all red anyway...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

How much money would you pay for a sound clip of Nocioni pleading his case?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

looks like our 26 straight games will be broken.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

were only upby 3


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

3 pnt game:|


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

FU*K  

I love TYson but he's got the worst hands of a big man I've ever seen. He missed a point blank put back on our last posession.

105-102 Bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this game is defenitely isn´t over.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

They've been in Chicago for two days, we're on our 4th game in 5 nights- do we have enough left for the final 51.1 seconds?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Only reason Denver is in this game is their 35 free throws to our 24.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ben is ok.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

YEAH!H!HH!H!H GORDON FOR 3~!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce....no, no, no....to Ben........YES!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

PASS FROM NOCCE- 

DAGGER!!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

THE HAMMER DRIVES IN THE NAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeee for the clutch mannnnnnn


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben time!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Anyone watching closely? -- Why was our defense worse this game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You'd think opponents would look at game films and see that Gordon nails shots when they are really needed. How do you not stick the guy like white on rice?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

HAMMER TIME!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

comming of a slump, he really is something.!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW - Nugz broke streak - over 100 pts!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Great pass, Nocioni.

Way to stay big in the post and make the right pass out of the double, Eddy.

Oh, and by the way, nice shot Ben... it's just that we are all used to it by now.



> Gordon is 5th in the league in 4th quarter scoring, that's pretty dad gum impressive.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Smart foul, even though the announcers say it was stupid.

Put their worst FT shooter on the line with only a chance to score 2 (instead of a 3).


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson out.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> BTW - Nugz broke streak - over 100 pts!


As long as we win this game the streak means nothing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF? 

Oh well, fits in with the theme......refs have made sure Nuggets stay close all game long.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

it aint over yet dammm


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

Illini WIN!!! Snap longest homecourt winning streak in the country at 38 games!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as we win this game the streak means nothing.


Totally with ya Wynn.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> Anyone watching closely? -- Why was our defense worse this game?


Fatigue possibly? Maybe someone who actually watched the game can answer a little better though.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I *love* (  ) seeing Ben's face on a box score. He's one of the only NBA players that actually smiles for that picture.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> BTW - Nugz broke streak - over 100 pts!


damn...sad but true....i thought we would at least tie the NBA all-time mark


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry on the line makes first, misses second.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> Illini WIN!!! Snap longest homecourt winning streak in the country at 38 games!


CONGRATS Illini fans!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Anthony has been ridiculous tonight.

2 point game. Ain't over yet.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

damn melo is good.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A nailbiter.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

luol back..damm anthony....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, great 3 by 'Melo, there is no stopping that shot.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2 point game!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Denver has shot 39 Free Throws tonight

Anthony with the 3 

109-107 Bulls

Why do I have the sense that this game is like the New jersey game at the beggining of the year????


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Argh I hate Denver and that pot-head Carmela! :upset:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG....in-bound violation. Deng hasn't played this entire qtr. Skiles made a poor decision by bringing him in to inbound.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

CRAP TURNOVER


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

What a fast 5 seconds, what a way to lose a game. Jeez.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn turnovers are killing us again!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

got stay focus


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are going to win if they can inbound the ball.

Hinrich with a brilliant timeout call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, we got a break. Kirk better not choke from the line now. He missed 2 straight a short while ago.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I thought Chandler fouled out. How did he just get that rebound?!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Now, let's hit our free throws and don't foul. BUT TAKE CARE OF THE BALL!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls almost blew it there with the crucial turnover by Deng

Melo misses the 3


Bulls timeout 109-107 13 seconds left


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I CAN'T TASTE MY BEER!! :buddies:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dont make a turnover here....just throw the ball and wait for the foul!!!!


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Man, 'Melo finally missed a 3, he was open too, bad communication between Nocioni and Duhon.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

PPPLLLEASE whoever gets fouled, make these 2 FTs....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Can Andres become a hero and put the game out of reach?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

uauuu he could really nail that three.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

How much crap is that? They're at the foul line all night and we're not even shooting yet because those *******s aren't in the penalty?!?!?!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

YEAH NOCCE! DAGGERS AGAIN!!!
BULLS WIN!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

BULLS WIN!!!BULLS WIN!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NOCE Baby! Clutch from the line.

Bulls Win!

It wasn't pretty but we did it.

Props to Nuggets for playing one heck of a game.

6th seed BABY!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

our game!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

noci nails the two!!!! bulls with the win!!!!


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

ok, this is the best game I have seen in years...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (such sweet thunder*, Wynn, BullsAttitude, Machinehead, Fizer Fanatic, SPMJ, MagillaGorilla, krob, sinkingship, Mikedc, deranged40, kawika*, Benny the Bull, ChuBerto, victor_vc, Killuminati, rwj333, pmtan99, pigeonbreast, TCat99, Sigifrith, unBULLievable, badfish, numlock, best2424, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, DontBeCows, hanjin1, adarsh1, minero, bigpimpin, bullet, KwaZulu, RP McMurphy, sp00k, nwasquad*, lou4gehrig, VincentVega, MGoBlue4, greekbullsfan, HinrichFan12, rose1111, Colombian BULL Fan, KHinrich12, atlbull, ~~~, bbertha37, The Gipper, YearofDaBulls, OziBull, bullsville, GomarNarciaparra, DaBullz)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we almost blew this one....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

new Jersey game November 5

Nocioni missed two crucial free throws down the line



Tonight he makes them both therefore not giving any chance to the Nuggets.


Keep walking.

Johnnie Walker


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

WE DID IT!!

We just passed Indiana in the standings, the Magic lost, we are now 1/2 game from the 6 seed, we are guaranteed to be over .500 after 41 games, wow.

Words can't express the job Paxson and Skiles have done.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

whooo hooo!!

111-107


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

denver really shot great tonight, mello was on the zone!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy Curry = MVP of tonights game!!!

Great game

Sucks seeing the streak of holding opponents below 100 over... but we got the win!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Tim Legler and Greg Anthony, on NBA Nation, said Denver would probably win tonight after starting the game off with that dunk, they were wrong. Always under estimating the BULLS!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Heh, sweet win. Can't wait to see the highlights.

Past Bulls teams (post MJ-era) would have choked but this team held on. Great stuff.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2nd night in a row with 6 guys in double figures , or even 7 since TC had 11 rbds


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

* The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! *


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

We were pretty much challenged the whole way and hung on, which was good. Good win.

Good to see Gordon find a bit of form again.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

When the going got tough the guys stepped up. This just has to boost their confidence.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

This was a great game to watch. We came out and played very sloppy, especially in the 1st Q. They settled down a bit in the 2nd half and stayed with Denver who was playing hard. Big time props to the Bulls for turning it up and getting a good win. Great performances by everyone. Wowza.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon continues solid performance throughout Jan , another good game by 'Du'


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

7 Bull players with a single double tonight!!! Are we leading the league in that stat?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Curry was phenomenal. He didnt start the game because of injury, came back and didnt let 2 quick fouls bother him. Had a heck of a quarter (4th) as the Bulls hang on to win this one.

Props to Curry.


----------



## MGoBlue4 (Nov 6, 2003)

Good win, but they failed to cover the spread by one point! . Ahh I don't care it is worth the $20 just to see this team win again!!!!!!!!

DA BULLS


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Biggest game of the season and the past 5 years (so far): next thursday again Boston.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> * The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!! The Bull Wins!!!  *


*

not to burst ur bubble, but i believe the team is teh BULLS not teh Bull....thus its

THE BULLS WIN

NOT

the bull wins!*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

This site definitely wasn't working for me.. I had to rely on NBA.com for play by play, which left me waiting for minutes to find out what happened in the final 30 seconds.. but BULLS WIN! I don't care!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*And for form's sake.....*

*
Fire Pax!!!


Fire Skiles!!!


Disband the whole team!
*


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I dont see why the Bulls wont finish ahead of Orlando. Hill is an injury waiting to happen, Francis is whining all day long because they traded Mobley, Howard is playing like a mid first rounder and their bench is nothing special.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks Lord


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nwasquad</b>!
> 
> 
> not to burst ur bubble, but i believe the team is teh BULLS not teh Bull....thus its
> ...


hehehe.....

....grammar lessons from a guy who can't spell "the" or "your" -- priceless!!

We won!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Site always seems to crash right in the middle of our post-victory celebration..... Ugh....

but 


*The Bull Won!!!!*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles was happy during the postgame

He said it was a layup drill for them at one stretch.

asked about 100 pt streak breaking. he said it was disappointing because they could hang their hats on that. they were kind of identified with that stat.

When did he know about Eddy's injury? (His groin strain) He didn't know til starting lineups.

paraphrased : I don't want to sound dissapointed or anything I'm thrilled with the win. We fought hard really hard. It's great to get the win. especially when we weren't as sharp mentally to start off the game

Then he talked about getting Ben going with his floater in the lane...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles was happy during the postgame
> 
> He said it was a layup drill for them at one stretch.
> ...


Yup, 4th game in 5 days. The Bulls weren't as sharp defensively, but they did enough on both ends to win. 4 wins in 5 days... :yes:


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The Bulls also are 9-9 against the Western Conference this season and one of just five East teams at .500 or better against the West. 


http://www.nba.com/games/20050125/DENCHI/recap.html


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wait why did Boykins foul Nocioni so quick?

Why didn't they wait the 4.2 seconds that the Bulls had to get the ball over the midcourt line?

Michael Cooper, that wasn't smart.

I have to give credit to Carmelo. I don't like him as a player but he was clutch.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Wait why did Boykins foul Nocioni so quick?
> 
> Why didn't they wait the 4.2 seconds that the Bulls had to get the ball over the midcourt line?
> ...


I had no idea why they did that either. I was @ the game so I didn't hear any announcers. Didn't seem to make any sense.

That was an intense game tonite. The crowd was crazy... and really into it. There were times when it was very quiet b/c ppl were so nervous.

This really is an amazing team to watch right now.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

They find a different way to win every night. I'd have bet anything that if we had tripple digit scores we'd lose against the Nugz.

The Bulls got sloppy and got away with it. Great job finding the way.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Wait why did Boykins foul Nocioni so quick?
> 
> Why didn't they wait the 4.2 seconds that the Bulls had to get the ball over the midcourt line?


I was wondering that, too. Did we even have 4.2? I thought it had to be less. Maybe when Boykins saw Nocioni catch the ball, rather than Kirk or Ben, he wanted to foul him before he got rid of it.

Did Deng play in the 4th at all until the last minute? Nocioni seemed to play the whole quarter and, towards the end, could have used a break from guarding 'Melo.

Also, did anyone notice Wayne Larivee calling Kenyon Martin "Kelvin Martin" all freakin' night? Oh. my. GOD.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MGoBlue4</b>!
> Good win, but they failed to cover the spread by one point! . Ahh I don't care it is worth the $20 just to see this team win again!!!!!!!!
> 
> DA BULLS


I won twice! :yes: 

Great win in a sub-par overall performance (one of the characteristics of a _GOOD_ team). They played hard and were able to overcome a lot of early mistakes.

Deng with a lot of silly turnovers he usually doesn't make.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That drove me nuts! Couldn't a producer get in his ear and correct after he said it the first 20 times? The guy he was confusing Kenyon with hasn't been in the NFL for years! What a nimrod!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> That drove me nuts! Couldn't a producer get in his ear and correct after he said it the first 20 times? The guy he was confusing Kenyon with hasn't been in the NFL for years! What a nimrod!


Combine that with the fact that anytime Red says a word that ends with the letters "ck," it makes me dry heave and I don't really enjoy our broadcasts that much.

The one good thing, though, is eventually I won't have to hear them because I'll have gone deaf from all the ear bleeding. Everything works out in the end.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Somebody needs to make Red quit talking with food in his mouth. It's really disgusting and unprofessional.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I think that PC Load Letter and I can be fairly confident about two things:

1. Neither of us will ever be appointed U.S. Ambassador to Argentina.

2. Neither of us will be asked to speak at any testimonials given in honor of Johnny "Red" Kerr.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I think that PC Load Letter and I can be fairly confident about two things:
> 
> 1. Neither of us will ever be appointed U.S. Ambassador to Argentina.
> ...


I haven't seen Red and Tom do a NBALP game in forever. I think it's deliberate.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Red and Tom do a NBALP game in forever. I think it's deliberate.


I've noticed that as well. However, I think at least some of it is explained by the fact that the Bulls have had a recent spate of games carried by an over-the-air station ('GN, WCIU) vs. an opponent's feed on a cable station.

When the game is carried on an over-the-air station, LP blocks out all the commercials for some reason, and you get a solid hour and twenty minutes of Catherine Zeta-Jones telling you about there not being a lot of basketball being played in Wales when she was growing up and how the NBA, when you boil it down to its essence, is really just mid-air dance routines.

So in that situation, LP will break the tradition of airing the home team's broadcast and go with the cable carrier. I presume it spares them the expense of having a live body there to run promos during the commercials.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk comments on video

For all you Kirk fans out there.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Back to the announcers. What the helll did Larivee mean after Eddy threw one done when he said, "He flushed it like a CTA toilet!!!" Huh? 
  :no: :uhoh:


----------

